# Some updates and questions...



## Nexangelus (Feb 19, 2011)

I actually had a wonderful doctor's visit today, unlike the one mentioned in previous posts. There were no accusations of eating disorders, depression, anxiety, hypochondria or anything of that nature... Which was refreshing to say the least. He did a complete thyroid panel, containing all the tests Lavender had recommended (Thanks again! =) . Results should be back in 1-2 days.

According to the doctor, he would "Be very surprised if the cause of my problems wasn't related to Graves/Hyper" and told me I had the textbook symptoms; and even discovered a new one. I can't say I regularly poke my neck or thyroid, and I really hadn't noticed how sensitive it was! Even with mild pressure applied, it really bothered me... Felt like it was a bit more difficult/uncomfortable to breath. He said that my thyroid (which isn't enlarged) could be irritated, and causing my shortness of breath. Just curious to see what you guys thought of that and if you agree.

He also put me on Metoprolol and was very concerned about my pulse (118) - which wasn't mysteriously normal, like at my previous doctor. Still limited to "light exercise", which is driving me crazy, but I'm not sure I'd have the stamina to do a whole lot even without the pulse issues. He mentioned that a lot of my fatigue could be caused by my heart working too hard, and said I may see an increase in energy once my pulse is normal. Was this the case for anyone else?

Here's to hoping this is figured out soon! How is everyone else coming along with treatment/diagnosis/coping? Hope you're all having a wonderful day!

Jeremy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nexangelus said:


> I actually had a wonderful doctor's visit today, unlike the one mentioned in previous posts. There were no accusations of eating disorders, depression, anxiety, hypochondria or anything of that nature... Which was refreshing to say the least. He did a complete thyroid panel, containing all the tests Lavender had recommended (Thanks again! =) . Results should be back in 1-2 days.
> 
> According to the doctor, he would "Be very surprised if the cause of my problems wasn't related to Graves/Hyper" and told me I had the textbook symptoms; and even discovered a new one. I can't say I regularly poke my neck or thyroid, and I really hadn't noticed how sensitive it was! Even with mild pressure applied, it really bothered me... Felt like it was a bit more difficult/uncomfortable to breath. He said that my thyroid (which isn't enlarged) could be irritated, and causing my shortness of breath. Just curious to see what you guys thought of that and if you agree.
> 
> ...


Jeremy!! How fortunate for you to have found this doctor!! I am so happy about this.

Can't wait for your labs to come in. Will you get a print out and post your results and ranges here? We would love to see them.

Do you know if doc ran TSI?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Glad you are on the Metoprolol. This way your heart won't be damaged.


----------



## Nexangelus (Feb 19, 2011)

Andros,

I'm thrilled to have such a great doctor, too! I've had horrid luck with physicians. Have never really "clicked" with one before, definitely a nice change of pace!

I *think* TSI was in the list of tests today, although I'm not 100% certain. I will check on that to see. If I did not take it, would it be worth going back to get or would the other tests be sufficient?

Today's been such a great day! My family is finally off their absurd notion that I'm severely depressed or anxious and finally accepts that something IS going on. I've been so irritable lately due to the constant comments, suggestions or life advice about coping with mental problems. Talk about making me feel crazy, damn!

How have you been, Andros? Certainly hope you're healthy and happy. Thank you so much for all the advice, assurance and kindness. I know I speak for everyone when I say this forum is blessed to have someone like you!


----------



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

My doc put me on Metoprolol for about a month at the beginning of this year, along with anti-thyroid meds to start getting me in the normal ranges. My pulse at the doctor was 132! I was a wreck!

The Metoprolol made me feel GREAT. Now that the anti-thyroid med is working its magic, I'm off the Metoprolol. I still feel way better than I felt before getting diagnosed and put on meds. I was afraid the Metoprolol would slow me down to a stand-still, but it really seemed to have the opposite effect. Just have patience about exercising. I've heard over-exertion can cause some people to faint when they are on Metoprolol. I slowly worked my way back into exercise, and I didn't exercise alone for a while. I would do work-out tapes in my own home, or take someone with me on light walks, just in case.

I'm 2.5 months into treatment, 1.5 months off Metoprolol and I have energy, I don't have the physiological panic symptoms I used to have, and oddly enough I rarely have headaches. I used to get them literally at least once a week.


----------

